# Free Ms Xp Picture Resizer (and Other Tools)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been using this free tool from Microsoft for XP that resizes pictures to correct size for forum uploads in a simple manner. The resize option appears in the right-click menu and then give you the option for various sizes. It will handle multiple images as well. FWIW I use the 'small' option prior to upload to imageshack. you can find it here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloa...ppowertoys.mspx

The other tools are also useful but ive not used them all...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi jon

i never knew how to resize images until you entered this, i can do it now- with ease, cheers mate









regards, john


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

That's really useful! I always used to open the image with photo-editing software like ArcSoft, select Edit and Image size, change the dimensions, then Save As. This is much quicker and easier.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheers Jon

Saves me putting in these massive pics that take ages to load









Alasdair


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad youre finding it useful guys...


----------

